# Forgive me …



## Inscrutable (Aug 21, 2022)

I’ve never met anyone here in person, and this is of no real concern, but Ive come to regard this place as pseudo-family and comforting …

This morning my 4-yo grandson died. He is in my avatar from a while ago, the light of my life and my wife’s, who got us thru this multi-year Covid/lockdown shit-show. We aren’t supposed to outlive our kids, let alone our grandkids. I don’t know how to get thru this. No one will ever be the same. But my daughter and granddaughters need us. I’m sorry to post this … just had to vent somewhere, and this has been a place of solace in other ways.  If inclined, pray for my daughter and son-in-law.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2022)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 21, 2022)

Wow bud that is beyond tough. Stay strong, vent if you need and know we will be here to listen. So heartbreaking. Praying for you and your family. If you ever need someone to talk to send me a pm and I'll send you my number


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 21, 2022)

My God my heart is broken for you and your family. I will pray for you and your family that God sees you all through this.


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 21, 2022)

You may have never met us but we still consider each other as friends. We are here for you. Vent all you need. My family will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 21, 2022)

I can't imagine. My prayers and thoughts are with you, your family, and your grandson's spirit.


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 21, 2022)

Tim, 

There is not much I could ever say to take away the pain you and your family have to be feeling. All of you are in my prayers. If you need to "vent", myself and others will listen.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2022)

Prayers up.
What a tragic situation. I cannot even imagine, but those living need your support. Bring the family together and support them in a unity. So sorry for your loss. Time is the only thing that will resolve this, stay engaged with family. God’s speed.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 21, 2022)

Sorry your family is having to endure this tragedy… Please know your an SMF brother and we are here for you!  If you need to vent… by all means do it!  

My fam and I are sincerely broken-hearted for you all!  

Prayers to your family from ours!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 21, 2022)

I am here for you to vent to, a shoulder to cry on, a heart that is breaking for you, someone to pray with and for you. My soul and my heart are truly hurting for you and your family...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 21, 2022)

This is truly a very sad time, prayers for you and all that will miss your Grandson. 
There are no words of wisdom that I can give, but I do have an ear to listen . 
Our hearts are broken for you and yours

David and Mona


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 21, 2022)

Tim, 
SMF is like family, we are here for you.  Jackie and I will add you and your family to our families prayers.

Jason and Jackie


----------



## Carbon1960 (Aug 21, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> I’ve never met anyone here in person, and this is of no real concern, but Ive come to regard this place as pseudo-family and comforting …
> 
> This morning my 4-yo grandson died. He is in my avatar from a while ago, the light of my life and my wife’s, who got us thru this multi-year Covid/lockdown shit-show. We aren’t supposed to outlive our kids, let alone our grandkids. I don’t know how to get thru this. No one will ever be the same. But my daughter and granddaughters need us. I’m sorry to post this … just had to vent somewhere, and this has been a place of solace in other ways.  If inclined, pray for my daughter and son-in-law.


So sorry for your loss. You will make it through this. Stay strong for those that rely on you.


----------



## tbern (Aug 21, 2022)

Deepest sympathies for you and your family. Please don't hesitate to vent or whatever you need to do. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## DougE (Aug 21, 2022)

I have no words to offer that will help you through this terrible tragedy. All I have to offer are prayers for you and your family, and an ear to listen if you need to talk.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 21, 2022)

Heartbreaking. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 21, 2022)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Prayers up my friend.
Peace


----------



## old sarge (Aug 21, 2022)

Tim, Prayers and condolences for you and yours.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2022)

That is heart breaking! I can't even imagine! We send our prayers for you and your family. And as others have said, we are here to listen to you, an ear if you need to vent.

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 21, 2022)

I have no words for this unthinkable thing that happened.  We are so sorry, and you and your Family are in our prayers.  As said above, we are always here for anything you need to vent, etc.  Somehow find the inner strength to be strong for your Family.


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 21, 2022)

Cannot begin to imagine the pain and grief Tim as I have grands that age myself. 
Prayers for peace,  comfort and strength for you and your family from my family. 
Just know that we are all here for anything humanity possibly.  Will be glad to talk and pray with you also.

Keith


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 22, 2022)

First and foremost, thank you all for the prayers and support.
In 1980 we had our version of Four Weddings and a Funeral … but one wedding (ours) and three funerals (father, grandfather, and mother-in-law). Always said if we get thru all this, nothing else can come close. 
Never say never …


----------



## bill1 (Aug 22, 2022)

You said it best, it's a tragedy to outlive a child...to lose a grandchild is just devastating.   I am thinking of you and am proud to be part of the group you're sharing this with.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 22, 2022)

My condolences to you and your family , as said they're are really no words we can say,


----------



## Newglide (Aug 22, 2022)

I have no words and can't imagine what you and your family is going through. You all are in my family's and my my prayers


----------



## radioguy (Aug 22, 2022)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.  Remember your grandson, celebrate his life, that is his gift to you.  He stillives in your heart.

RG


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 22, 2022)

Heartbreaking. Sincere condolences to you and your family. RAY


----------



## clifish (Aug 22, 2022)

I too have no words as there is no way to console on a tragedy like this.  You have my deepest sympathies,  just let the memory of that beautiful child live on forever.


----------



## BigW. (Aug 22, 2022)

Prayers have been sent.  Please continue to give strength to your family, you are needed now more than ever.  4 years is not enough time, but appreciate the time you did get.  Wish you were not going through this.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 22, 2022)

Tim, I have only one grandchild...and he's 4 years old.  I can understand the pain and devastation you and your family are feeling.  I know there is nothing I can say or do, but if you ever need a shoulder or just an ear, please don't hesitate to contact me.
You and your family ill be in our prayers for as long as needed.
Gary and Miss Linda


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 22, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 22, 2022)

Condolences to you and your family and everyone that loved the boy.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Aug 22, 2022)

Sad....very sad - prayers and thoughts with you and your family.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 22, 2022)

Prayers for you and yours brother.
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2022)

So Sorry to hear this Tim.
Prayers to you, your Grandson, and all who are hurting through the loss of this Angel. Be as strong as you can for the others.
Bless You.

Bear


----------



## seenred (Aug 22, 2022)

Tim,
I’m so sorry…

I suspect there’s little anyone can say that will ease the pain you and your family are going through. Sadly, the loss of loved ones is a brutal fact of life…but losing a young child just seems beyond cruel.  My only grandchild is my 5 year old grandson.  He’s the center of my world.  If we lost him, I’m afraid it would break me beyond any hope.  It’s hard for me to express the sorrow I’m feeling for you.

Here’s hoping that your faith and your family will help you get through this dark time.

Sending love and hope, from my family to yours…

Red


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 22, 2022)

I’m sorry. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 22, 2022)

Thank you all again … means a lot.
My daughter also has a huge support network that has been tremendous.
At the ‘local’ level, you get some reinforcement or restoration of faith in our humanity.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 22, 2022)

Tim, please accept my deepest sympathies.  
Prayers to you and your family.

Stu


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 22, 2022)

Tim, that is absolutely heartbreaking. My condolences to your family.  We are here if needed.


----------



## chp (Aug 23, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> I’ve never met anyone here in person, and this is of no real concern, but Ive come to regard this place as pseudo-family and comforting …
> 
> This morning my 4-yo grandson died. He is in my avatar from a while ago, the light of my life and my wife’s, who got us thru this multi-year Covid/lockdown shit-show. We aren’t supposed to outlive our kids, let alone our grandkids. I don’t know how to get thru this. No one will ever be the same. But my daughter and granddaughters need us. I’m sorry to post this … just had to vent somewhere, and this has been a place of solace in other ways.  If inclined, pray for my daughter and son-in-law.


Please don’t be sorry to post. Talking about what you are going through is a start to getting through it. Losing one we love is hard and will take a toll on everyone in your family. Check in on each other and reach out for help whenever you need it. My prayers are with you.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 23, 2022)

Tim I'm sorry it took me a couple days to post seems the mist in my eyes prevented me from posting earlier. I'm so very sorry that your family has to go through this tragedy it's never easy loosing a loved one but a young child I believe is about the worst. Hopefully the parents and grandparents can get the support needed to get through this. About all I can say is the big man above has a plan sometimes we don't/can't understand it but we have to have the faith to know he does. I will keep your entire family in my prayers and if you want/need to post or talk to someone there are many good people here more than willing to read it or talk including me.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 23, 2022)

*Such sad news.  I am so sorry for the loss to you and your family.
JC   *


----------



## forktender (Aug 23, 2022)

My God, I can't imagine what you and your family are going through.

My heart goes out to each of you.
May you find peace and joy in the memories you created with your family. Hang in there brother, we are here for you, don't think twice about reaching out to us for anything.

Prayers and Godspeed to you and your family in these unimaginable times of grief.

Godspeed to you and yours.
Dan.


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 24, 2022)

Please forgive me for this but as the father of an almost 3 year old I have to ask. What happened to this handsome little man? Should I be looking for something as a parent? If you wish not to disclose I totally understand, but if it could help someone else...?


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 25, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Please forgive me for this but as the father of an almost 3 year old I have to ask. What happened to this handsome little man? Should I be looking for something as a parent? If you wish not to disclose I totally understand, but if it could help someone else...?


Trying to not dwell and get it out of my head, but would say unpreventable and unforeseeable accident, nothing you could do …


----------



## schlotz (Aug 25, 2022)

So devastating to loose a child. My heart and prayers go out to you and all the family.


----------



## babydoc (Aug 26, 2022)

I'm pretty new here, but when it comes to losing little ones (as a pediatrician) I've had my fair share of exposure. Still it pulls my heartstrings every time I hear about it. God comfort you and your family. Let Him care for your little guy now. Its amazing how much better our lives are when they are touched by the innocent little spirts that we are blessed to know. Even when its brief.

Lean on your family and let them lean too. Vent as much as you need. Post pics...anything that is therapeutic!! Talking with a professional can really help as well. Hang in there. I pray with time your pain is replaced by those golden memories that you'll have for the rest of your life.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Aug 26, 2022)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2022)

So sorry to hear this sad news I lost a son last October and my wife in November. Grief is a tuff thing to have to deal with. If your family needs to go to a councilor. No 2 people deal with grief in the same way. People will tell you it will get better it does get easier but not better. Most people have not been there, so they have no idea. Prayers for your family.

Warren


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 30, 2022)

I’m going to close this now. We buried Jameson Sunday and trust he is in a better place. I thank ALL of you for the thoughts and prayers … it really means a lot to us.
My buddy has 400+ photos up here if anyone would like to get a glimpse into his spirit and the loss for all those whose lives he may have lived to touch and improve.
Please treasure every day you have with your loved ones … life is so short and so fragile. God bless …









						Jameson Ashmore Obituary - New Bern, NC
					

Celebrate the life of Jameson Ashmore, leave a kind word or memory and get funeral service information care of .




					www.dignitymemorial.com


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 30, 2022)

Tim, I am and have been holding my granddaughters just a little bit tighter...


----------



## TH-n-PA (Aug 30, 2022)

I will say a prayer tonight.


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 30, 2022)

Continued prayers for peace and comfort for you and your family.


Keith


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 31, 2022)

Beautiful pictures Tim. 
The good Lord has a well needed Task for Jameson.
Continued prayers for your family !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 2, 2022)

So true to cherish the time you have it can end at any time.
Know this from son in 10,3,21 wife 11,28,21

Warren


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 2, 2022)

I haven't posted here yet to say how sorry I am. I really am so sorry for your loss.
It's just that I have a 4 year-old grandson too, and every time I click on this thread, I just get too choked up.
Be brave, be well.


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 26, 2022)

So while I failed at brisket, I made this for my daughter yesterday.

Jameson had wanted to be an astronaut at Halloween, and also wanted to build houses for all of us (and the garbage men ) on the moon.

This is a picture of a ‘blue moon’ from a friend years ago. The angel is ‘Rosalie’, this years offering in the Evergreen Angels series (crafted in Evergreen CO, and we have several of theirs dating back to when we visited in 2000 to get daughter some help there, and proceeds go to the local hospice). The stone is a Star Ruby (Jameson‘s birthstone) and they all have degrees of purple, some resemblance to amethyst (my daughters birthstone).


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 26, 2022)

That's beautiful and very touching.  You did extremely great.


----------

